# kimble rotary valve engine



## dmartine1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello all, has anyone here ever given a try at making the Elmer's Rotary Valve engine a.k.a the Kimble engine?

There are two articles about that engine on http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html , number 20 and 21 but these two articles seem to be missing some information like the links connecting the valve shaft to the connecting rod, amd what else?

Does anyone have a more complete set of drawings for that engine?

Is it out of reach to the average modeler?

Thanks


----------



## rleete (Oct 26, 2009)

I've started it. Lots of careful setup, and you should be okay. If I can do it, just about anyone should be able to.



Edit: I've emailed you the plan set I have. All parts appear to be there.

Also, search under "Flapper" for a previous thread on this engine. I think it was here that it was discussed.


----------



## Swift752 (Nov 24, 2013)

eleete or  anyone else:  I have also noticed the Elmer plans are missing the links connecting the valve shaft to the connecting rods.  Would you please send me the plans and any pics you might have.  The Elmer pics are of no use.  I'm particularly interested in what the seal end of the flapper arm looks like and what it is made of.  Spring material?  THANKS!!

Swift752  (Bob)


----------



## rleete (Nov 26, 2013)

PM me with a mailing address and I'll send you what I have.


----------

